# HELP my internal DVD-RW Drive for MAC doesn't recognize Burned DVD's



## AndreaDLS (Jan 18, 2006)

I am having a problem with my G5 with OS X 10.3.9. It no longer recognizes burnt DVD's anymore. The hardrive will stall and then eject the disk. The DVD's are fine cause i tried them on one of the other mac's in the office. The DVD-RW drive is internal and came with my mac when i purchased it. The exact same disk use to work on my mac a few months ago. 
Does anyone have any ideas.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

do any other dvds work in the mac? and if so, are they retail or burned?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Try using Disk Utility to repair permissions.


----------

